# Boat trailer no title



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

What to do? Found a boat and trailer at a vacant home to buy but the owner has no title or any idea where it is. Boat and trailer were last registered in 03.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherman83 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just get a weight slip for the trailer and register it as homemade. If the boat is 14 foot or under I know u can get it inspected and licence it that way

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

I don't think most boat trailers are titled. They just have a certificate of origin from the manufacturer. You can just get it weighed as said and registered even if you don't have the original.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just had to do this with my trailer take it to a local gravel yard or feed place that weights trailers pay 5$ take weight slip to bmv and fill out form they have very easy of its non commercial trailer under 3000 lbs it doesn't need a title just weight slip for trailer only 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Curtis937 said:


> Just had to do this with my trailer take it to a local gravel yard or feed place that weights trailers pay 5$ take weight slip to bmv and fill out form they have very easy of its non commercial trailer under 3000 lbs it doesn't need a title just weight slip for trailer only
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Seems easy. Now to find a place to do it. Thanks guys

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Truck stops also have certified scales


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

How big of a boat is it? Reason I ask, is because I see you're from garfield hts. When I took the trailer for my little 12 footer to get weighed, they saw it and asked me "what do you think it weighs?" Because it was clearly under the 4000lbs. I said " I dunno, maybe 150," and that's what he put down on the slip. 

Cant think of the name of the place now, but its right at the intersection of Northfield & Krick Rd. in Walton Hills... Cant miss it.

If you haven't already done it, and it's a relatively small boat, I'd go there. Might save you the hassle of trying to figure out how to bring an empty trailer to get weighed! 



JMLaceUp said:


> Seems easy. Now to find a place to do it. Thanks guys
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

